# Penzeys Spices



## Cindy2428 (Sep 17, 2014)

So, back in Michigan for more sanding. I decided I couldn't take it anymore and decided to take a drive. I was debating what I wanted for dinner and knew of a Honey Baked Ham store that was next to a bookstore. As I pull into the parking lot I see a sign for spices.  Oh what a haul! Annatto seeds, arrowroot powder, peppermint, spearmint, Dutch dark cocoa powder, lemongrass, Dutch blue poppy seeds, and my absolute favorite - California powdered lemon peel. It's sharp, bright, amazing!. Time to make some tea and infuse some oils. I thought pricing was very reasonable and they offer free shipping with orders over $30.00. I was so excited I forgot the bookstore, forgot to get my sandwich and headed straight home. Another popcorn and cereal dinner... but that's okay I found a new amazing store. I also took a catalog with me and they have great recipes in there as well. I wonder if I can get color from those poppy seeds? - Going to find out...


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 17, 2014)

Oooohhhh,  I _love_ Penzey's! I discovered one in my area a few years ago (20 minutes away from me!) and it's become my go-to shop for herbs and spices. I can _easily_ spend 2 hours in there. Actually, I think I have! lol

 IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 17, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Penzeys. So lucky that there is one about 3 miles from me. Their Vienese Extra Fancy cinnamon is amazing.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 17, 2014)

I feel like I have wasted so much time! - Better late than never. Dixie, will try their Viennese cinnamon next. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2014)

Might I ask where in Michigan you found this wonderful sounding store?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 17, 2014)

Shunt, I never noticed you were from MI. This one is in Beverly Hills at 13 and Southfield. There is also another one in the Grand Rapids area in Walker. If the BH store is close to you, I'd love to split a ham sandwich someday, Cindy


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 17, 2014)

Penzeys. What's not to love.....! 

The Penzey's store in Minneapolis is right across from a ginormous store called the Kitchen Window that sells anything you can think of for the kitchen, BBQ and grilling, and dining, and then some. On the rare occasions I actually get to the Twin Cities (Minneapolis and St. Paul), going to these two stores is one of my absolute favorite shopping excursions.

http://www.penzeys.com/


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 17, 2014)

*waves* I'm in MI as well. I'm so excited to hear that there is a Penzy's here. The only other good price shop in the state that I knew was in Kerrytwon in Ann Arbor.


----------

